# How to deal with HUGE logs.



## mhrischuk (Sep 1, 2011)

I got a load of huge ash logs and a little saw. I can move them around fine with my tractor but I'm not sure how to get them down to splitting size.

Some of the other logs I got are locust and beech. More is still coming. 












Here is three cords that got dropped off last night. I'm really happy with it. Getting another cord delivered. They couldn't get it all on one truck. This is seasoned for this year just to get me going. I won't need to buy any more in the future unless my back goes.


----------



## lukem (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackpowder?

What size bar do you have and how big are those rounds?


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 1, 2011)

36" on average, one is over 50" but it's oval with the narrow part around 36"

I have a stihl 260 18"


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the black power....Noddle or just man handle the into the splitter vertical of course! Love rounds this size roll and spin, you really only ever miss your mark once!  ;-)


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

Crosscut as much as you can and then noodle as much as you want.  

Larger saws make things go faster and easier.  

Insert wedges as needed to keep bar from being pinched.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 1, 2011)

Vertical or noodling, either way it's a lot of work...but worth it!! I wish I had your situation 4 sure! Love the ash........


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 1, 2011)

If this isn't a problem often, you could just rent a chainsaw with a long bar for an hour or three. It should only cost you a couple of bucks and would probably save you a lot of time... and cursing.


----------



## zzr7ky (Sep 1, 2011)

Great!!  For the few truely large logs:  I just cut with the 20" bar from both sides and maybe the top, Then wedge off the 1/2 moon shaped sections as best I can then move further down after parting the 'core' at a slight angle.  

If I had reason to believe I'd have to do this regularly I'd get a longer bar and a 7900 Cyl & Piston for my Makita 6400.  : )

Great score & delivered!


----------



## Mesquite (Sep 1, 2011)

[quote author="mhrischuk" date="1314909325"]I got a load of huge ash logs and a little saw. I can move them around fine with my tractor but I'm not sure how to get them down to splitting size.

Some of the other logs I got are locust and beech. More is still coming.] 




Years back I had the same problem with some really large oak.  I bought a Stihl with a 36" bar and worked them down to size which was about 22-24" thick.  Then since they were too big to handle for the splitter either horz or vertical, I used my Cat backhoe bucket with a good set of teeth.  That split em to where I could use my log splitter.  I say this because I know you have a backhoe and would be capable of pulling this off!!


----------



## wendell (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I have a stihl 260 18"



I'm sorry but I got a good chuckle out of that. No matter how much you love Stihl, I believe you are out of 260 territory.  ;-) 

But at least now you have an excuse to buy a new saw!


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 1, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, time for a 660. I've also found that when dealing with rounds that big, it's easier to maneuver the splitter.
Scary looking load. Judging by the six bolt hubs on that trailer, it may be a tad bit overloaded.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 1, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy... shopping again.

I was thinking about a Husky


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I got a load of huge ash logs and a little saw. I can move them around fine with my tractor but I'm not sure how to get them down to splitting size.
> 
> Some of the other logs I got are locust and beech. More is still coming.
> 
> ...



Smokins 880, nice size ash.

zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I got a load of huge ash logs and a little saw. I can move them around fine with my tractor but I'm not sure how to get them down to splitting size.
> 
> Some of the other logs I got are locust and beech. More is still coming.
> 
> Here is three cords that got dropped off last night. I'm really happy with it. Getting another cord delivered. They couldn't get it all on one truck. *This is seasoned for this year just to get me going. *I won't need to buy any more in the future unless my back goes.




I wonder what that funny looking vine is? Can't really tell for sure from the picture.

Good looking wood for sure and yes, maybe it is time to think about a little bit bigger saw.


Umm. Seasoned just a year? How? Doesn't look to be split and stacked except for that one small pile but even that is not stacked so it get benefit of the wind. If it were me, I would not want to burn that wood this winter.


----------



## fossil (Sep 1, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> ...Scary looking load. Judging by the six bolt hubs on that trailer, it may be a tad bit overloaded.



Ya think?   %-P


----------



## wendell (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Oh boy... shopping again.
> 
> I was thinking about a Husky



It looks like a 390 would serve you well.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I wonder what that funny looking vine is? Can't really tell for sure from the picture.



This looks like English ivy to me.


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 1, 2011)

Mike,

I think you are referring to seperately having wood that is seasoned for htis year, and that you wouldn't be burning this load htis year, right?

If not, then only burn the ash from that load - ash will burn ok even freshly split - but otherwise that load is definitely not seasoned for this year.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 This works for me now,until I strike gold & can grab the 3120  :coolsmirk:


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 1, 2011)

Joe look at the pictures. That pile of split wood was delivered last night at 10:00 pm under lights. It's a bout a year and a half seasoned oak. The splits are small .. it looks good and dry. Another cord coming soon. All the logs are for following years.

I picked up a Dolmar 7900 that looks like it has never been used for $500 about 1/2 hour ago. Think I'll go play.


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Mike, Sorry man - missed the split stuff and thought you were referring to the logs. I know your skill in this stuff but I believe you are a new burner, and alot of new burners get told by wood companies that their full log lengths have been "seasoned" a year and such...

Should not have doubted you


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 1, 2011)

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, Sorry man - missed the split stuff and thought you were referring to the logs. I know your skill in this stuff but I believe you are a new burner, and alot of new burners get told by wood companies that their full log lengths have been "seasoned" a year and such...
> 
> Should not have doubted you



I am a newbee and doubting me helps me learn. You are saying those people might fib a little? I hear you. I had all kinds of light (night drop) when the truck pulled in. I wanted to see the load before he dumped it. Looked great from the top and once he dumped it was consistent through and through. If it looked shady I would have sent him on his way.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I picked up a Dolmar 7900 that looks like it has never been used for $500 about 1/2 hour ago. Think I'll go play.



Nice. HD air filter too. Now go buy a 32" bar.


----------



## Jags (Sep 1, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I picked up a Dolmar 7900 that looks like it has never been used for $500 about 1/2 hour ago. Think I'll go play.



Well now, it looks like this problem has been solved. :cheese:


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd bet that vine is English Ivy; it doesn't look like Poison Ivy to me.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 2, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The manual says the max is 28". I guess people do it anyway? The moderators on here may not like that.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny thing. The chain was on backwards. I noticed it right before I went to use it. Flipped it over and went to town. This saw puts my Stihl 260 to shame. The 260 is now my backup saw.

Yea that was english ivy. Doesn't matter. I never had a problem with poison ivy. I can sleep in in it. Just one of the lucky ones I guess.


----------



## wood butcher (Sep 2, 2011)

where on earth do they still make trees that big?  Thats a nice load of heat.


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> ...The manual says the max is 28". I guess people do it anyway? The moderators on here may not like that.



This moderator doesn't give a rat's patootie what size bar you put on your saw.   :smirk:


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 2, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rick for moderator of the year! :coolsmirk:


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> The manual says the max is 28". I guess people do it anyway? The moderators on here may not like that.



Hmm, my manual and the Dolmar website says max is 32".  This is true even for the 6400.

Many say that the 7900 has the power to pull a 36-incher just fine, but it is limited to 32 by the oiler's output.  I run a 24 and 32 on mine.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> mhrischuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MS390 is a good saw but I don't think it's going to be much fun in wood that size.  MS361/362 is a minimum but I would think he'd be better off in the 400 series.

Edit: oops, I see now that he's already gone and solved his problem.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 2, 2011)

The same guy that sold me the 7900 has an equally new Husky Pro 390XP for $700. Seems like a good price too?

Here are a couple of screen grabs from the 7900 manual. I see no mention anywhere of being able to use a bar longer than 28".


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> The same guy that sold me the 7900 has an equally new Husky Pro 390XP for $700. Seems like a good price too.



That's a very good deal.

6-7 months back I looked at a new Husky 390XP.Set up the way I wanted it with full wrap handlebar & other things it was $1300 with local sales tax.Finally found a very strong running 288XPW on Ebay Buy It Now in early June. Even with a new 28" b/c,new HP air filter system & other goodies added it still was less than 1/2 the cost of a new saw.The 288's same displacement & HP as the newer 390 with higher RPM's,only difference is less plastic & weighs about a pound more.The older saws have the '7th mount' anti-vibe/stiffening spring which makes the saw more rigid when running longer bars,new saws dont have that anymore.


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 2, 2011)

On my way home through the backroads of Devon, PA, I saw what must've been a 150 year old tree felled right off the side of the road. Easy access. It's trunk must've had a 6' diameter. It's one of the largest trees I've ever seen laying on it's side.

Just saying - up here at least, such large trees do exist. Neighbor of my inlaws has a 125 year old black oak that he was offered $10k for (including removal) just for people to take veneers out of it. I'm guessing 9' diameter base. Straight as an arrow.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I got a load of huge ash logs and a little saw. I can move them around fine with my tractor but *I'm not sure how to get them down to splitting size.*




I realize this is crazy talk, but, you could procure a man's saw, eh?  

Too crazy?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Joe look at the pictures. That pile of split wood was delivered last night at 10:00 pm under lights. It's a bout a year and a half seasoned oak. The splits are small .. it looks good and dry. Another cord coming soon. All the logs are for following years.
> 
> I picked up a Dolmar 7900 that looks like it has never been used for $500 about 1/2 hour ago. Think I'll go play.



Way to step up.  Ignore my previous snide comment.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> jeff_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a 78+ cc saw.  It'll run a 32"-36" bar just fine.  

Just FYI - a 28" bar is plenty for those logs.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 2, 2011)

I was out shopping for a bigger bar. Everybody is out of stock and Oregon is backordered till Oct 19


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I was out shopping for a bigger bar. Everybody is out of stock and Oregon is backordered till Oct 19



I've got a 28" Windsor from Bailey's on mine. I actually really like it. It's just a little bit nose heavy. If you decide to go that route, don't buy a 93 link chain like the catalog says. They're too long and you'll run out of adjustment. I've got two chains I need to have a drive link taken out of.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> I was out shopping for a bigger bar. Everybody is out of stock and Oregon is backordered till Oct 19



This might help you - Received my 28" Power Match Plus via FedEx Ground 2 days ago - same bar as this one.$69.95. If you order $100 or more worth of stuff,its FREE shipping.Matching Full Chisel chain is $21.95,Skip Tooth is a buck more.  Only 2 day shipping to me from their store in Indianapolis Indiana.

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=239&item=676


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks but too late. I finally found everything I needed at the Arborist Supply in West Chester , Pa.
They carry Husky saws. The Husky bars are the same as Dolmar... the last four digits of the bar are D009 so a fellow told me. Bigg_Redd I took your advice. I decided on the 28" because I really don't expect to need anything larger any time soon. For all I know I may never get logs this big again. The Husky bars are made by Oregon... but about $30 cheaper at least at the local shops.

BTW for some reason Dolmar calls out .058 chain. This new 28" bar is .058 but the 20" bar that came with the saw was an .050


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice looking combo :smirk: 

I bought mine when I got into some 4'+ red oaks a few years ago. I haven't needed it since, but it's nice to know I have. I leave it on all the time, and run a 16" on my other saw.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Sep 3, 2011)

I vote blackpowder, personally. Pics or it didn't happen.

~Rose


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 5, 2011)

Found some nails close to the center of a 24" beech round while splitting it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 5, 2011)

Sad mhrischuk, but not all that uncommon.


----------



## karl (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd love to know where to get a black powder log splitter.  I'd be happy with a drawing or picture so I could turn on out on the lathe.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Sep 5, 2011)

Drill hole. Pour in blackpowder. Light on fire and run away very quickly. 

Or at least that's how my redneck "hey watch this!" mind thinks it should work. =P

A tad more seriously, they used to split slabs of granite during the winter by drilling holes, filling them with water, and then letting them freeze. When the water froze and expanded, it split the granite. Would probably work for wood, or at least be interesting. 

~Rose


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 5, 2011)

Right on, Rose!  Black powder log splitting has been a YouTube sensation for years.

"Here, hold muh beer while I light this."


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Sep 5, 2011)

I would like to add that my redneck sensibilities are from watching OTHER people do stupid stuff. Not me. I'd never do anything like that.

~Rose


----------



## karl (Sep 5, 2011)

I played with black powder as a kid.  I had the coolest Dad.  Anyway, just pouring it in will only create a moderately paced flash of light and some yawns.  It has to be packed.  A few years ago on the fourth of July I decided to show my nephews how it's down.   I put a couple of tablespoons of pyrodex in a plastic soda bottle and poke a hole in it for the fuse.  I set it on the top of my log pile and manage to blow about 10 splits all over the yard.


----------



## rdust (Sep 5, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Found some nails close to the center of a 24" beech round while splitting it.



Not much of a surprise, I run into them pretty often.  Watch out for metal where I put the red circles, the stains are from metal.


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all.

Fortunately I didn't hit them with the saw. I found them while splitting. No damage to the splitter


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 13, 2014)

mhrischuk said:


> Found some nails close to the center of a 24" beech round while splitting it.



I was clearing out a small area for a friends mother a few years back.  When bucking one of the trees I cut through what I later realized was a 45 caliber round nose lead bullet.  It was about 2" from the center of a 18" diameter tree.

Found nails before too......and barbed wire remnants.


----------



## lindnova (Mar 13, 2014)

mhrischuk said:


> 36" on average, one is over 50" but it's oval with the narrow part around 36"
> 
> I have a stihl 260 18"



Been there. My 260 has gone thru some big stuff.  Cut one side, other side, turn with tractor and get rest, then manhandle with the tractor until the middle breaks.  My 360 is much better at the big stuff, but I did get thru it with the little one for a few years.


----------



## blades (Mar 13, 2014)

Retune that 7900 a bit on the plus side at wide open so you do not fry it and run a tad heavy on the mix as well. Don't forget to crank the oiler all the way up on the 28" ,  058 gets less stretch vs.050 3/8.   both my 7900 and 6400's were set up for .050.  I will be changing that over to.058 this season.


----------



## fossil (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, at post #54 you essentially began a new thread/conversation.  The first 53 posts are from September 2011.


----------



## tsquini (Mar 13, 2014)

I read this whole thread to find out it is 3 years old.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 14, 2014)

Still worth the read, like listening to an old song on the radio


----------



## jaychino415 (Mar 15, 2014)

rdustost: 897754 said:
			
		

> Not much of a surprise, I run into them pretty often.  Watch out for metal where I put the red circles, the stains are from metal.


That trailer looks empty.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 16, 2014)

If'n ya still needs help, me and da boys be right over wit da M-10. Dat'll bust he up all right!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 t!


----------

